# Too low moisture content?



## EvaST-B (Mar 31, 2008)

Is there a point where the moisture content is too low? 
Just extracted a batch that measured 15.3% and it’s really thick - wondering if I should mix it in with higher moisture honey?
Thanks


----------



## ffrtsaxk (Jul 17, 2017)

I never worry about it being too low in moisture. I extracted some last year that was 13.5% moisture and it is still liquid.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Not a problem.

Label the low moisture container and now where it is when you pull some 20% honey. Blend and all is good.


----------

